# Black Blast Blasting Sand = Black Diamond?



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

It should be the same as Black Diamond. They're both sand-blasting sand. I like Black Diamond because they come in two textures. The price is about the same as the one in the picture for a 50lb bag. As for if it's good for plants, I'm a noob when it comes to plants, so I wouldn't know


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

I have that same product in 6 of my own tanks.. and as a matter of fact i just planted some dhg in a couple established tanks and after the submerged transition its started to spread.

P.S. this stuff packs in such a way that i found a 6 month old seachem root tab almost entirely intact, away from the plants. I rely on animals like trumpet snails and cory cats to stir things up or roots will build up above the soil after a while.

Might be different when used over topsoil, mts, mg, etc...


----------



## kingfish92 (Aug 18, 2008)

steven p said:


> I have that same product in 6 of my own tanks.. and as a matter of fact i just planted some dhg in a couple established tanks and after the submerged transition its started to spread.
> 
> P.S. this stuff packs in such a way that i found a 6 month old seachem root tab almost entirely intact, away from the plants. I rely on animals like trumpet snails and cory cats to stir things up or roots will build up above the soil after a while.
> 
> Might be different when used over topsoil, mts, mg, etc...


Hmm....interesting....thanks for the input


----------

